# I Squish Hawk! (and many other Aussie pics)



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

A friend of mine came over and she took some family pictures of me and the Aussies, I appear to be slowly killing Hawk tho.


(I'm getting this first one framed)









A little more squish









dead Hawk









Don't worry he lives!










More...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

My friend also took these two with her point and shoot in "Accent color" mode



















Here are a few of Kechara that I took


















More...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I LOVE this pic I took. The old and the young, Thats Hawk and Jack










Now Aussies at play (sans Jack)


















More...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

my devil faced girl


















Done.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice! I think fall backdrops make for some of the nicest pictures. 
I also always love seeing the 'play' faces frozen in pictures. The dogs either look possessed or ready to kill. Or like in that last shot, they look like they're laughing at each other 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

I too really like the photo of Jack and Hawk walking in the tall grass, the lighting is beautiful. And the play pictures made me laaaaugh!


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

That last picture is my favorite. Your aussies are gorgeous. The fall colors are amazing. I'm so jealous. We have snow already here in Co.


----------



## Ophelia (Jun 25, 2009)

The first photo is most definitely frame-worthy, what a great picture of you and your furbabies.  I agree that Autumn sets the stage for such stunning pictures. They are all lovely!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

great pictures! you have such beautiful dogs  there is something about kechara that just looks so feminine and dainty and then...devil dog! heehee! i love the playing pictures.


----------



## Zeiff (May 6, 2009)

Love the pics. In my biased opinion there is nothing like the site of an Aussie. Just out of curiosity are you going to teach Hawkeye to dribble?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Zeiff said:


> Love the pics. In my biased opinion there is nothing like the site of an Aussie. Just out of curiosity are you going to teach Hawkeye to dribble?


He enjoys the attention of being called for "traviling" foul lol


----------



## Zeiff (May 6, 2009)

That's OK. Craving the attention and not dribbling just means he has a future in the NBA!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Good to see Jack again! What beautiful blue eyes he has. How common is blue eyes in Aussies? I haven't seen too many blue eyed aussies before. Just a handful.

I love Kechara and Hawk's facial expressions LOL and all those teeth!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Keechak said:


> my devil faced girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha! 

I think Collies are some of the most photogenic of all dogs. Aussies, Shelties Borders, all of them take such lovely shots. You look beautiful in your pictures Erin. Hawk looks funny in the third shot. He looks like a little snot that wasn't wishing to lay there anymore. lol


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, what gorgeous pics! I can't even pick a favorite. They are all so good.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Good to see Jack again! What beautiful blue eyes he has. How common is blue eyes in Aussies? I haven't seen too many blue eyed aussies before. Just a handful.
> 
> I love Kechara and Hawk's facial expressions LOL and all those teeth!


I would estimate it at about 25% of Aussies have blue eyes. Only Merles can have marbled eyes (like hawkeye does in his left eye)


----------



## Zeiff (May 6, 2009)

Keechak: Is the 25% estimate both eyes blue or is it any blue?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Zeiff said:


> Keechak: Is the 25% estimate both eyes blue or is it any blue?


My estimate is for any blue. I'm basing it simply on my experiance with seeing dogs at shows. More than half typically have both brown or amber eyes.

I have one with Two blue eyes (jack)
One with two brown eyes (Kechara)
and one with one brown eye and one brown and blue eye (Hawk)


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

i love the first picture of you and the dogs thats really nice.
and that picture with jack and hawkeye is stunning!!!!

/Amanda


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm SO glad Hawk lives,  LOL!! 
Great pictures! Great subjects & beautiful background setting.
You are inspiring me to get my photo taken with my dogs.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Keechak said:


>


LOL! Hawk's expression is priceless!!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Your friend did a great job on the photos - they turned out beautifully. Love the "dead Hawk" one - lol!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Keechak said:


>


Hah, yet another classic Kechara and Hawk shot. Those two are so animated.

I'm looking into an Aussie as my next agility dog 10 yrs down the line. We'll see where I am then though, I've thrown around so many ideas!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> Hah, yet another classic Kechara and Hawk shot. Those two are so animated.
> 
> I'm looking into an Aussie as my next agility dog 10 yrs down the line. We'll see where I am then though, I've thrown around so many ideas!


From what I've seen at shows. The Aussies (especialy in the USASA) that are bred specificaly to win in Conformation don't make very good competitive agility dogs. They are typicaly big boned with excess fur and the ones I've seen running the agility courses really lack speed and determination. From what I've seen the ASCA style stock Aussies tend do better.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not interested in conf at all, at least not now. This is more than likely a decade away, so I haven't even begun researching lines/breeders yet.


----------

